# fruit bats



## breaky (Feb 23, 2007)

hello,i am after an Egyptian fruit bat,male/female or a pair,does any one know where i could get one from , and any idea on price,thanks


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

what do you need to keep them? bedding, cage?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

breaky said:


> hello,i am after an Egyptian fruit bat,male/female or a pair,does any one know where i could get one from , and any idea on price,thanks


Try Rory at TSKA they may be able to source some for you. I have seen them for sale at around the £35 mark (but could be mistaken)


----------



## breaky (Feb 23, 2007)

*fruit bat*

a large mesh screened enclosure,protected from draughts,and some where to hang upside down when sleeping(roosting).maybe a small heat lamp if it gets a bit cold.


----------



## breaky (Feb 23, 2007)

*fruit bat*

who or what is the TSKA,is there a web site ,sorry if i seem dumb,but never heard of them before.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

breaky said:


> who or what is the TSKA,is there a web site ,sorry if i seem dumb,but never heard of them before.


PM Nerys on here, she's probably the best one to talk to


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

TSKA Consultancy | Exotic Species Consultancy Services


----------



## breaky (Feb 23, 2007)

*fruit bat*

thanks for that


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

someone i knew on livefoods has some...cant rememeber her screennamethough...perhaps you could post a topic on there

she has a whole room dedicated to hers.

personally i love bats and am involved in a bat conservation group back in my native state (Arizona) but i really doubt most people have the space or capacity to keep them privately in captivity.


----------



## batnurse (Jul 19, 2007)

*fruit bats for sale*

Dear Breaky,

Please do not buy a fruit bat! Just because they are available for sale doesn't mean they should be. If you want to see the correct conditions to keep fruit bats then visit Chester Zoo - they need masses of space to fly and live in huge groups in the wild.

If you are interested in bats they why not join your local bat group? They are always keen to have new members and you could train to become a licenced bat worker. I would dearly love to own fruit bats but I look after sick and injured British bats instead. 

Please think carefully about buying a fruit bat


----------



## breaky (Feb 23, 2007)

*fruit bat*

point taken.i might well do what you suggest.


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

batnurse said:


> Dear Breaky,
> 
> Please do not buy a fruit bat! Just because they are available for sale doesn't mean they should be. If you want to see the correct conditions to keep fruit bats then visit Chester Zoo - they need masses of space to fly and live in huge groups in the wild.
> 
> ...


 
i thought of saying something similar myself but i am not as well informed as you. a local bat group is a really great suggestion. do you have more information about them? i would love to help however i can


----------



## pinko (Jul 5, 2007)

try yellow pages 
when i was little i found an injured bat in the park,took it home as you do 
mam called the "batman" and he took it away to look after as you arent meant to keep them in the uk i dont think.


----------



## Weaslet (Jul 29, 2007)

Link to Berks bat group - Bats Pages


----------



## batnurse (Jul 19, 2007)

*bats*

You can contact your local bat group via the Bat Conservation Trust website The Bat Conservation Trust 

Bats need friends!


----------

